# Marshfield Audit Tool - Does anyone have the Marshfield



## dcarr (Jul 15, 2009)

Does anyone have the Marshfield tool in file format that would be willing to share?


----------



## RebeccaWoodward* (Jul 15, 2009)

This is the only one online that I know of.

http://www.mrsiinc.com/MarshfieldAuditSheet.pdf

An original can be obtained by the MGMA since they have the copyright on it.  It will require a member to view the information.

Line 10-

http://find.mgma.com/globalcontent.aspx?q=marshfield


----------



## Orthocoderpgu (Jul 15, 2009)

*Another Web site to try*

If you go to google and type in 'evaluation management review sheet" you'll pull up some links. One for new patient, one for established patient. I took mine to Kinkos and put them in plastic so I could re-use them. It works great.


----------

